# Serpent RTA leaking



## Smoky Jordan

Hi guys 

Need some help. Got myself a Serpent today. My build 26 ga Ti 2.5 ID 10 wraps and used the S shaped wick.

Now the problem is the filling part. Closed the juice holes with airflow open but when the liquid is halfway juice pours out the airflow holes.

What am I doing wrong? Already tried it 3 times and losing juice which is very frustrating. Any suggestions.

By the way once it stops leaking it vapes like a champ.


----------



## Salamander

Have you closed the juice flow control? That is the only thing it can be. The Serpent is not a leaky tank at all. If the juice flow is closed it cannot leak.


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Salamander said:


> Have you closed the juice flow control? That is the only thing it can be. The Serpent is not a leaky tank at all. If the juice flow is closed it cannot leak.


Yip closed tight so I don't understand


----------



## Salamander

The only other thing it could be is that you are getting juice down the chimney section as you are filling. some of the droppers are a bit blunt and it is difficult to "aim" them properly. However I'm sure that you are being careful with that.


----------



## Salamander

You have checked that there is no cotton sticking out of the juice channel and stopping the control from actually sealing?


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Salamander said:


> The only other thing it could be is that you are getting juice down the chimney section as you are filling. some of the droppers are a bit blunt and it is difficult to "aim" them properly. However I'm sure that you are being careful with that.


I'm stumped... definitely sure nothing is going down the chimney tho.


----------



## Salamander

This is a strange one. Don't have any more advice except complete strip down and rewick and start over.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Salamander said:


> This is a strange one. Don't have any more advice except complete strip down and rewick and start over.


Thanks @Salamander I see if anyone else has maybe had the same problem if not will give that a go.


----------



## Salamander

Good Luck. I hope it's something small


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Salamander said:


> Good Luck. I hope it's something small


Yip I hope so


----------



## stevie g

Got my serpent today and this is how I wicked it, no leaking at all. I don't believe in the S shape wick technique though just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Sprint said:


> Got my serpent today and this is how I wicked it, no leaking at all. I don't believe in the S shape wick technique though just my 2 cents.


Thanks @Sprint got a half tank left then I will give it a go- must be the wicking


----------



## Smoky Jordan

Awesome news... 
Changed my wicking and no more leaking when filling OH YEAH

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Salamander

That's good news. Enjoy your Serpent, its awesome!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee

My Serpent arrived today, but I think I got a dud. Juice flows freely out of the windows, is this normal?


----------



## acorn

BumbleBee said:


> My Serpent arrived today, but I think I got a dud. Juice flows freely out of the windows, is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 45720



No, not at all normal, definitely something wrong, had some leaking through the air holes in the beginning due to wrong wicking but got that sorted (See @Sprint post #11 prior) my advise is contact the vendor, lets hope they exchange it. Awesome tank once you've got the wicking etc. sorted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

acorn said:


> No, not at all normal, definitely something wrong, had some leaking through the air holes in the beginning due to wrong wicking but got that sorted (See @Sprint post #11 prior) my advise is contact the vendor, lets hope they exchange it. Awesome tank once you've got the wicking etc. sorted.


This is a pity, it really vapes so well, I have a twisted 26g SS coil in there, spectacular vape, just a pity I can't use the tank part of this tank


----------



## Yiannaki

BumbleBee said:


> My Serpent arrived today, but I think I got a dud. Juice flows freely out of the windows, is this normal?
> 
> View attachment 45720


I think I also received a dud. Resistance jumps up and down like crazy. Connection is intermittent. It won't fire some times. I've tried several different types of coils.

It doesn't sit flush on my evic, nor my dna 200 vaporshark with the 510 pin completely retracted.

My nurled piece at the Base started to separate from the afc control.

Not very chuffed with this tank at the moment. Also not very impressed with the build quality. I'm hoping the replacement is better.

Oh and the fact that you cant completely disassemble it, is also a fail.

I love my single coil tanks and was really looking forward to the serpent.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

You guys are all going to laugh at me
Got the Serpent a few weeks back and still havent had a chance to try it out
But thanks @Sprint for the wicking photos
Just hoping mine is not a dud and doesnt have any quality issues
I have the silver one, not the black one.


----------



## BumbleBee

I found the problem with mine, the seal for the top of the glass inside the tank wasn't in the right place when the tank was assembled. Looking from the top you can clearly see it sticking out on the right side.




@Yiannaki mine also doesn't sit flush, the positive pin protrudes quite far. This tank seems pretty hit and miss, hope I can get one that works because the Vape is really nice.


----------



## Nimatek

That is super odd, had none of those issue at all. The wicking takes some getting used to but I can run mine at 75w easy now with now dry hits. 

I do prefer the twisted or quad twisted coils though, flavour pops like crazy. 

If you notice the airflow ring getting a bit loose and a gap appears, just tap it down slightly not so gently and it works again. Press fit job that could do with a revision. 

I hope your replacement is better, that seal moving is a new one. 

Also nota again, if you get a bit of leaking on refill check that you aren't over filling and recheck your wicks. 

The wick should barely enter the channel, rest on the deck. 

I hope wotofo brings a v2 with slightly better finishing. I love this tank for single coil builds. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

